# New to Anne Arundel county, where to fish?



## King Komi (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello folks, I'm new to Anne Arundel County (Odenton). Where are the best places to fish from the shore, since I live in a condo and don't have a boat or canoe?

I'm going to check out Cash Lake. Any other ideas for where I can get some decent action from shore?

Thanks! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## topnotch-fisher (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome King,

Here's a link to what I found useful:

http://www.aacounty.org/RecParks/launch/index.cfm

The above link has a dropdown on the right..."Fishing Spots"
There's Fort Smallwood Park that has a pier. I've never been, but they had a Fishing Tourney for kids down there last week that caught my eye. There's one more Tourney next month (1st Saturday i believe).

Good Luck...

...CRANK!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Just click on the HOT SPOT tab above.


----------



## Brother Fidelis (Mar 4, 2012)

Another link for the Mid-Atlantic region: http://bit.ly/OsaNjG

Sadly, it doesn't appear to have been updated in the last three years...but hey, between these two links you've got a good start for whatever shore fishing you want to check out (fresh or salt). I'd recommend using the search function on this forum, too. It's actually pretty decent, unlike many forums out there. Hard part (maybe?) will be sorting out acronyms from all the experienced anglers (and lazy typists  ) on the boards.

Take care!


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I assume you are near Piney Orchard....
Just down Piney Orchard Pky/Pax Rd, right behind the Ice Rink is the Patuxent River.
A little ways down from that are the Patuxent Ponds.
Take Rt 100 East to the end, and keep going on Mountain Rd toward Gibson Island. Near the end is Downs Park, with a pier right on the Bay. It'll cost, $5, or $6(I have the year pass, and don't remember the daily fee) to get in, but you can visit Ft Smallwood, or any other AA park on the same day for one admission, save your receipt.
Then there is always Sandy Point St Park, near the Bay Bridge
Anne Arundel County is chock full of fishing opportunities, fresh and salt. it just depends on how far you want to drive.

Where are you from?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ft Smallwood and Downs Park for bay fishing. Both are nice family friendly places. Clean with restrooms and cookout areas too. AA county has done a great job with these two


----------

